# رسومات أوتوكاد للصمامات و الإكسسوارات المستخدمة في أنابيب النفط و الغاز



## WAT (13 فبراير 2008)

الأخوة الكرام 
من أين أستطيع الحصول رسومات أوتوكاد للصمامات و الإكسسوارات المستخدمة في أنابيب النفط و الغاز 
(انا بحاجة إلى رسوم هذه العناصر من أجل رسم توضيحي و ليس للرموز المستخدمة في المخططات التنفيذية 



لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايلي توما (17 فبراير 2008)

والله يا اخي انا طرحت سؤال من نفس المجال يا ريت الاخ محب الله ورسوله يردعلينا مع الشكر الجزيل سلفا


----------



## كينجواي (13 أغسطس 2008)

تستطيع الحصول على الرسومات عن طريق برنامج smart draw


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (14 أغسطس 2008)

للحصول على رسومات أوتوكاد للصمامات و الإكسسوارات المستخدمة في أنابيب النفط و الغاز 
يرجى الدخول على الرابط التلى

http://www.cadtoolsonline.com/pid.htm


----------

